# Three point hitch control



## leakdoctor (Jun 2, 2008)

Can anyone give me a location to get a general description of how the control for a three point hitch works?

Thanks,
David


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I think you are going to have to go into a little bit more detail than that. You might have a smart a$$ like me who will say:

"MOVE THE LEVER BACK TO RAISE IT AND MOVE IT FORWARD TO LOWER IT"

But I would never say anything like that


----------



## littlemac (Jun 2, 2008)

Come on, that's no way to welcome someone to the forum!
I hope this helps:http://imageevent.com/skipjack/vamanuals/group7hydraulicsystems?n=31&z=2&w=0&x=1&c=3&m=30&p=30
And welcome leakdoctor!


----------



## leakdoctor (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks littlemac, I'm rebuilding a David Brown and having some hitch issues. I like to get an idea of where to begin.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Leak Doctor! Are you having any issues or problems with 3 point hitch control in particular? 

Great link Littlemac! :thumbsup:


----------



## leakdoctor (Jun 2, 2008)

The three point hitch will not lower. I did get it down when I bucked it down on the trailer to haul it, and it did lower about 6 inches the other day, but it raised when I started the tractor and the control was in the lowered position. So I am led to believe the problem lies in the control valve or other mechanisms. That is why I am looking for a general explanation as to how these valves work.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I could've sworn I posted a welcome in here somewhere, well, anyhow;

WELCOME TO TRACTORFORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dancingfo 
You too littlemac


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leakdoctor _
> *The three point hitch will not lower. I did get it down when I bucked it down on the trailer to haul it, and it did lower about 6 inches the other day, but it raised when I started the tractor and the control was in the lowered position. So I am led to believe the problem lies in the control valve or other mechanisms. That is why I am looking for a general explanation as to how these valves work. *


The hitch is raised up and down via a lift cylinder which in turn is controlled by a pilot or control valve. 

Basically the lever you operate with your hand to go up and down physically moves a pilot or control valve in the direction to make oil fill one end of the lift cylinder in order to go in the intended direction. 

Hence if you watch closely there is a very slight delay from when you move the lift lever with your hand to when the lift cylinder actually moves. 

The hydaulic control levers on the front end loader are direct control valves. You as the operator physically move the valve and vary the degree of movement by gradually moving the lever which moves the valve spool. 

Now that I have totally confused everyone here is a link with pictures.  

http://www.dkts.si/Izvedeni seminarji/Simpozij 2001/Tractor Hitch Control.pdf


----------



## littlemac (Jun 2, 2008)

Is draft control something only the bigger tractors have or am I the only one with a home built, jury rigged 3-pt hitch?
I'm kind of a novice when it comes to real farming. Maybe I don't know what I'm missing.
:tractorsm

Thanks for the welcome Simpleprestige.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlemac _
> *Is draft control something only the bigger tractors have or am I the only one with a home built, jury rigged 3-pt hitch?
> I'm kind of a novice when it comes to real farming. Maybe I don't know what I'm missing.
> :tractorsm
> ...


There are exceptions but this is usually the case.


----------

